# crazy bulider



## kev699 (Oct 9, 2008)

got a phone call from a builder i did a new build for in late summer 
asking me to do a bit of snagging in the basement of the holiday home in donegal . well i was shocked at how bad a condition it was now in,
why do some builders think we painters have part time jobs as magicians ?
told him take more than a lick of paint to fix this he`s got a serious dampcourse probelm. never seen a house get so bad in such a short space of time builder still owed money and thinks painter can pull him out of hole.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL I love the water dripping of the casing!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

what exactly is that? Mold? Or is that paint coming off concrete? WTF? Wonder why he is owed money


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am with Bender, water dripping off the moulding. Classic.
Give him the bid for the repair, do the job and move on.


----------



## kev699 (Oct 9, 2008)

paint coming off plaster, plaster beyond saving now .i am staying away from this one


----------



## fcsoldier (Jan 24, 2008)

That came out really nice, nice work bro.


----------

